
Please socially distance me from this regression model - eternalban
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/07/18/please-socially-distance-me-from-this-regression-model/
======
eternalban
The follow up regarding lack of peer review information for the paper
published by the BMJ:

[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/07/19/sorry-
ther...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/07/19/sorry-there-is-no-
peer-review-to-display-for-this-article-huh/)

